# Playing Matroska Video Files



## bachrock (Nov 15, 2005)

I have a matroska video file that I would like to play. I downloaded a codec pack called CCCP so that I could play it. It told me to uninstall other codecs, so I did. I have the kazaa lite codec pack and the ace mega codec pack. When I try playing the matroska files, they video and audio are out of sync. There seems to be no delay in the audio, but the video freezes frequequently and skips a lot of frames. How can I fix this?


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

CCCP should be the best choice for Matroska, but with all those packs you've installed it is probably gonna be tough to trouble shoot.


----------



## bachrock (Nov 15, 2005)

whoops, i made a mistake in telling you that. i had those two packs (kazaa and ace) before, but using those, i couldn't play the file, so that's why i got cccp. cccp told me to uninstall those other 2 codec packs, so i did. cccp came with wmp classic which is what i prefer. any help is much appreciated.


----------



## moundy (Nov 23, 2006)

Maybe you can try to install the latest matroska pack.
http://packs.matroska.org/


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

moundy said:


> Maybe you can try to install the latest matroska pack.
> http://packs.matroska.org/


That's what he installed.


----------

